# Hard water shrimp suggestions



## Raws69 (26 Oct 2020)

Hi

currently got 10 blue velvet in my 900.  Looking for another colourful shrimp to go in there but not one that will breed with the blue.  Any suggestions?

cheers


----------



## Sammy Islam (26 Oct 2020)

I'm looking to get some tangerine tigers for my as900. I use to keep them in a low tech fluval edge 46l and they bred like crazy and look great against green plants and wood.


----------



## SRP3006 (26 Oct 2020)

Sammy Islam said:


> I'm looking to get some tangerine tigers for my as900. I use to keep them in a low tech fluval edge 46l and they bred like crazy and look great against green plants and wood.
> View attachment 155674
> View attachment 155675


Have you been able to find any tangerines? Been looking for them and can't seem to find any.


----------



## Sammy Islam (26 Oct 2020)

SRP3006 said:


> Have you been able to find any tangerines? Been looking for them and can't seem to find any.


I haven't actually looked as a lot of stuff has been out of stock during the pandemic. But the ones in the photo i purchased from pro shrimp a couple of years ago. Started with 10 and ended up with 100+ in a little fluval edge.


----------



## Conort2 (26 Oct 2020)

I’d also recommend tangerine tigers, they’re as hard as nails. They bred like rabbits in my rock hard Essex tap water and are still breeding now the tank has been converted to soft rainwater. They’ll also contrast nicely with the blue neos and not hybridise with them. Pro shrimp get them in stock, that’s where I got my 6 from which are now numbering about 200!

cheers

Conor


----------



## Big G (26 Oct 2020)

Very interesting. So these Tigers are not Neos? they must be Caradina then ? I’ll do some reading but this is really interesting as I would love a contrasting colour eventually but thought Caradina would be too demanding for my similarly hard as a butchers dog, Kent water. I don’t cull my blues (they’re everything from carbon style Rili to almost solid black blue) but wouldn’t want to risk a natural brown strain. Apologies for jumping in ‘unprepped’.

Bg


----------



## Conort2 (26 Oct 2020)

Big G said:


> Very interesting. So these Tigers are not Neos? they must be Caradina then ? I’ll do some reading but this is really interesting as I would love a contrasting colour eventually but thought Caradina would be too demanding for my similarly hard as a butchers dog, Kent water. I don’t cull my blues (they’re everything from carbon style Rili to almost solid black blue) but wouldn’t want to risk a natural brown strain. Apologies for jumping in ‘unprepped’.
> 
> Bg


Yes they are caridina rather than neos however they are very hardy. They can take almost any parameters in my experience and don’t miss a beat. I’ve never bothered culling them either and they pretty much breed true. You do sometimes get a faded coloured individual however nearly all are tangerine orange. Unlike my neos which have came out all sorts of colours without culling.

cheers

Conor


----------



## Raws69 (27 Oct 2020)

Looking everywhere and can’t seem to find a source. Any suggested sites?


----------



## Raws69 (27 Oct 2020)

Taking a punt and ordered some off flea bay.  Will post pics when and if they turn up


----------



## SRP3006 (27 Oct 2020)

Raws69 said:


> Taking a punt and ordered some off flea bay. Will post pics when and if they turn up


If they are OK then I'd be interested in knowing the seller if poss.


----------



## Raws69 (27 Oct 2020)

SRP3006 said:


> If they are OK then I'd be interested in knowing the seller if poss.


will do.....


----------



## Big G (27 Oct 2020)

Raws69 said:


> will do.....


Me too please 

Bg


----------



## Raws69 (29 Oct 2020)

So, ordered from

Seller: our_passion (7431)100% positive Feedback
on Tuesday, and arrived this morning by Royal Mail 1st class.  Double bagged and wrapped in combo of foil and paper.  All 10 buzzing around.  Pics below.

so far so good


SRP3006 said:


> If they are OK then I'd be interested in knowing the seller if poss.


----------



## SRP3006 (29 Oct 2020)

Raws69 said:


> So, ordered from
> 
> Seller: our_passion (7431)100% positive Feedback
> on Tuesday, and arrived this morning by Royal Mail 1st class. Double bagged and wrapped in combo of foil and paper. All 10 buzzing around. Pics below.
> ...


Thank you very much, appreciate the info.


----------



## Big G (30 Oct 2020)

Raws69 said:


> So, ordered from
> 
> Seller: our_passion (7431)100% positive Feedback
> on Tuesday, and arrived this morning by Royal Mail 1st class.  Double bagged and wrapped in combo of foil and paper.  All 10 buzzing around.  Pics below.
> ...


That's great. Chuffed they're all good. Thanks for posting

Bg


----------

